# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  SSIS Package execution problem

## virgo

:Confused:  hi!
 i am executing the package successfully from my test database(where the package is being developed) but when i try executing it from production database it throughs up this error. But i am executing both the commands from same machine and path in query analyzer.

xp_cmdshell 'dtExec /f \"D:\\TAHOE\\APPS\\SSISPackages\\Integration Services Packages\\ArchiveMain.dtsx\" /Set \\package.Variables[User::ArchivePackageName].Properties[Value];\"ArchiveTicketLog\" /Conn TahoeDB;\"Integrated Security = true; Data Source=SE411824;Initial Catalog=VagnelTest\"  /Set \\package.Variables[User::ArchiveFileType].Properties[Value];\"Text\" /Set \\package.Variables[User::ArchiveFlatFileConnectSt].Properties[Value];\"D:\\TAHOE\\APPS\\SSISPackages\\Integration Services Packages\\ArchiveTicketLog.txt\" /Set \\package.Variables[User::ArchiveExcelFileConnectSt].Properties[Value];\"D:\\TAHOE\\APPS\\SSISPackages\\Integration Services Packages\\ArchiveTicketLog.xls\" '

what would be the problem???
any help 
thanks,
virgo

----------


## rmiao

What's the error?

----------


## virgo

Microsoft (R) SQL Server Execute Package Utility
Version 9.00.1399.06 for 32-bit
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp 1984-2005. All rights reserved.
NULL
Started:  8:58:29 AM
Error: 2006-08-25 08:58:29.88
   Code: 0xC0011007
   Source: {00065602-AE1F-4A29-B6A4-08180163F190} 
   Description: Unable to load the package as XML because of package does not have a valid XML format. A specific XML parser error will be posted.
End Error
Error: 2006-08-25 08:58:29.88
   Code: 0xC0011002
   Source: {00065602-AE1F-4A29-B6A4-08180163F190} 
   Description: Failed to open package file "D:\\TAHOE\\APPS\\SSISPackages\\Integration Services Packages\\ArchiveMain.dtsx" due to error 0x80070015 "The device is not ready.".  This happens when loading a package and the file cannot be opened or loaded c
orrectly into the XML document. This can be the result of either providing an incorrect file name was specified when calling LoadPackage or the XML file was specified and has an incorrect format.
End Error
Could not load package "D:\\TAHOE\\APPS\\SSISPackages\\Integration Services Packages\\ArchiveMain.dtsx" because of error 0xC0011002.
Description: Failed to open package file "D:\\TAHOE\\APPS\\SSISPackages\\Integration Services Packages\\ArchiveMain.dtsx" due to error 0x80070015 "The device is not ready.".  This happens when loading a package and the file cannot be opened or loaded corr
ectly into the XML document. This can be the result of either providing an incorrect file name was specified when calling LoadPackage or the XML file was specified and has an incorrect format.
Source: {00065602-AE1F-4A29-B6A4-08180163F190}
Started:  8:58:29 AM
Finished: 8:58:29 AM
Elapsed:  0.047 seconds
NULL


This is the error i am getting when i try to execute in the sql query analyser. The path is correct for the package and the package exist in the path. 

/Conn TahoeDB;\"Data Source=*SE411824*;Initial Catalog=VagnelTest;Provider=SQLNCLI.1;Integrated Security=SSPI;\"   

if i try to execute this under my own database query analyser. It executes fine but archives the Data from my own database table even if i give the conn as production database.

If i try to execute in production database query analyser it does not execute  it throws up error.

Is there something which is not establishing in production server database or what?

Thanks,
Jasmine

----------


## rmiao

Is production db on same machine with test db?

----------


## virgo

Yes Both are on same machine

----------


## rmiao

Then any difference in those dbs?

----------


## virgo

i am extremely sorry. Production database is on another machine and i am working on my own machine where i have the production database running.

I just make the database connection from my machine to the production server.

----------


## rmiao

Did you install xml component on the server properly?

----------


## virgo

Sorry for the late reply. The package was trying to find the wrong path of the file to execute. The problem is solved now.Thanks for your help
jas

----------

